# Small Jig To Make Juice Groove for Wood Cutting Board



## maymill (Apr 15, 2019)

here is a small jig to rout a juice groove for wood cutting board
it looks not like a pro but i worked for me.
hopefully help for who want to make cutting board
anyone have any better jig just show up to learn
have a good day


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

That looks pretty professional to me, lot of work if you are only making one cutting board, but if you are doing any quantity it certainly would be handy and versatile.


----------



## robbie7176 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here is where to get the plans to this jig: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=...3NTEyNUAxNTc2MDg4NzI1&event=video_description
It is from "King's Fine Woodworking" you tube channel.

Robbie Miller


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice jig. I'm sure it would come in handy for other things also. 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Doesn't the router base need additional support?*

The router is only supported by the contact surface of it's base and the board, which doesn't seem like enough to me ....? Additional support could be obtained by attaching strips to the fence the same height as the board. This would prevent the router base from tipping as you run it around the perimeter. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## robbie7176 (Dec 11, 2019)

That's true, but you have about 3/4 of the router base on the cutting board surface and it has never been a problem for me. I have used it on about 6 boards so far with no issues. What has happened to me is that I would get distracted and let the router stray into the interior of the board. That's no good but entirely my fault.


----------

